# iphone 3gs email help :)



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

hey lads,

im trying to setup my email on my iphone from my mrsite website,its asking me what my 

incoming mail server

host name?
user name?

outgoing mail server

host name?
user name?

sorry if it seems a silly Q


please help 

ryan.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

prob wants to know your pop3 and smtp details, your website host should be able to tell you that



> Server Information
> Incoming mail server (POP3): mail.yourdomain.com (replace 'yourdomain.com' with your website name)
> Outgoing mail server (SMTP): You would need to contact your broadband provider and get them to give you the Outgoing SMTP server setting as Mr Site does not have an Outgoing SMTP server


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Your service provider should have a help document about that.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i set it up with i had the iphone 3g but that was ages ago,and somone helped me on here set it up,im sure i didnt have to ask my broadband.

iv look on the net but cant find anything thats of much help,i dont want to call sky if i can help it as there more useless then me lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

> Configure IMAP with iPhone
> Sky Email allows you to both see your Inbox by logging onto the Sky Email and Tools homepage or using IMAP (Internet Message Access Protocol) to download emails. Using IMAP will allow to view your email's on your computer and read them using an email program like Microsoft Outlook Express. Before you can configure your email program, you will need to enable IMAP within your Sky Email account. You'll find instructions on how to do this in our help guide, Setting up your email program with Sky Email.
> 
> When you've done that, you can configure your email program:
> ...


That matched with Incoming mail server (POP3): mail.yourdomain.com (replace 'yourdomain.com' with your website name)
smtp.tools.sky.com

Should do the trick


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

ok mate il try that,thanks for taking the time to look


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry to be a pain,but we dont have a sky email address.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

confused now, you have sky broadband, did you get a password in case you used their emails? really all you need to enter is the smtp.tools.sky.com for the smtp settings and mail.yourdomain.com for the pop3 settings, but you might need the sky password to be able to send messages


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

no mate,iv never had a sky email and dont think we have a password.

last time i setup my old 3g we were with tiscali and did not use the email they gave us,and i set that up fine,well with some help off here.

also why would i need sky email? as im trying to get my email from mrsite pushed to my phone not sky email,sorry if that sounds stupid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

trouble is i think you need both pop3 and smtp details for you to receive your mrsite emails and as you dont seem to have any email accounts with your provider getting outgoing mail to work is going to be tricky, you could try just adding the pop3 details and see if it works and perhaps add the sky sky smtp bit with a made up password. That way you should be able to receive mail but not send it


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

still not working,thanks for the help mate.

think i mite email mrsite and see if they can help me.

thanks very much bud


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

no worries mate soz if i didnt make any sense


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> no worries mate soz if i didnt make any sense


no you did mate! very helpful maybe i need an outgoing email,i will look into it.

thanks again mate.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Not sure if it will help but when I set my ipod touch up I used the functions under itune where you open up your ipod unit with a double tap and set it up to synchronise with my ms outlook and it did everything for me except the password which I had to enter myself


----------

